# Adjacent: IA threatening to strike AMPTP over meal breaks, turnarounds



## Jay Ashworth (Sep 24, 2021)

And, if I understand it, correctly, the New Media breaks that were granted back when it was, y'know, *new*.

For more on that, see this:



and for details on the labor action:








IATSE Contract Talks Reach ‘Critical Juncture’ as Strike Threat Looms

Negotiations between the studios and the International Alliance of Theatrical Stage Employees have reached a “critical juncture,” the union’s president told members on Wednesday. …



variety.com


----------



## SteveB (Sep 25, 2021)

It's been a long time brewing. The assorted networks and various producers have wanted to slip by and ignore the revenue they take in from streaming. It's now coming to a head that the many unions want a piece of the pie. It's really all about how much.


----------



## Aaron S. (Sep 30, 2021)

I think it really is about quality of life. Turnaround times, meal penalties, extremely long days, I’m going to abuse you till the sun comes up saturdays. These are all things that need to change to allow members to have a better life and in turn making productions safer and more efficient. The “piece of the pie” we want is all about a livable wage, and contributions to our healthcare and pensions. There are other issues along with that. The negotiations aren’t just about meal penalties and turnaround. I for one fully support a strike. Now is the time to make real positive change for the future.


----------



## Lextech (Oct 1, 2021)

This goes hand in hand with the push to get rid 10 out of 12, six day rehearsal schedules. And that's the actors and directors hours, technicians can count on more then that.


----------



## Benjamin Fink (Oct 1, 2021)

If IATSE members vote to authorize a strike, how can non-members support them? Will they call for a boycott, is there a strike fund to donate to, etc.?


----------



## Aaron S. (Oct 1, 2021)

Benjamin Fink said:


> If IATSE members vote to authorize a strike, how can non-members support them? Will they call for a boycott, is there a strike fund to donate to, etc.?


Great question. If we are forced to strike there have been talks about people canceling all their streaming services and letting the companies know why they are canceling. Some locals may have a strike find you can donate to. I think a huge way to show support is to just tell people that aren’t in the industry about it. What we are wanting and what the producers aren’t willing to give. Also, if you are around a local that does strike, walking the picket line with them is a great way to show you are on their side. Depending on the situation perhaps a coffee order at 2am is a great idea.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 4, 2021)

Nearly unanimous “yes” vote on strike authorization. 








By a Nearly Unanimous Margin, IATSE Members in TV and Film Production Vote to Authorize a Nationwide Strike - IATSE

Results show 90 percent of eligible union voters cast ballots, with more than 98 percent of them in support of strike authorization. Members of 36 local unions, representing 60,000 workers […]



iatse.net


----------



## TimMc (Oct 4, 2021)

Jay Ashworth said:


> And, if I understand it, correctly, the New Media breaks that were granted back when it was, y'know, *new*.
> 
> For more on that, see this:
> 
> ...



Had to watch this clip again. Brilliant!


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Oct 5, 2021)

If you want a nice clean IA logo for affinity purposes, for your FB profile, say, here you go:








Free Mpaa Logo Timeline Wiki - Made Under The Jurisdiction Of Iatse Affiliated Transparent PNG - 500x360 - Free Download on NicePNG

Download Free Mpaa Logo Timeline Wiki - Made Under The Jurisdiction Of Iatse Affiliated for free. NicePNG provides large related hd transparent png images.


www.nicepng.com





You can just barely clip that into the FB circle without any splash.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Oct 5, 2021)

HuffPo:








Hollywood Workers Are On The Verge Of A Strike Over Grueling 14-Hour Days

The behind-the-scenes workers on film and TV sets say they barely have time to sleep: "We want a quality of life that's worth living."



www.huffpost.com


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Oct 5, 2021)

Slashfilm:








The Possible IATSE Strike Explained, And Why Movie Fans Should Care - /Film

The potential IATSE strike comes on the heels of the AMPTP's rejection of their reasonable requests. Here's a breakdown of the situation.



www.slashfilm.com


----------



## SteveB (Oct 13, 2021)

Strike is scheduled for 10/18 at midnight unless a settlement is reached. I/m guessing the strike will happen.








Strike Date Set for 60,000 Film and Television Workers - IATSE

Unless an Agreement is Reached, IATSE Members Will Begin Nationwide Strike on Oct. 18 at 12:01 a.m. (PDT)



iatse.net


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Oct 13, 2021)

So...


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Oct 14, 2021)

PLSN:








IATSE Sets Strike Date for 60,000 Film and Television Workers

Unless an Agreement is Reached, IATSE Members Will Begin Nationwide Strike on Oct. 18 at 12:01 a.m. (PDT) Los Angeles, CA — International Alliance of Theatrical Stage Employees International President Matthew Loeb announced today that unless an agreement is reached, union members will begin a...



plsn.com


----------



## Van (Oct 14, 2021)

Nabisco on strike, Kellogg on strike, John Deere going on strike, Kaiser Permanente, university graduate Assistants... Seems like the American worker is just about fed up... Maybe the summer of unrest last year helped drag people off their collective butts and remind them that sometimes you have to fight for your right to party.

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2021/oct/01/us-labor-unrest-unions-strikes


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Oct 14, 2021)

It's a good point, Van. So good that Clinton Labor Secretary Robert Reich postulates on his Facebook page today whether it's really the beginning of a General Strike: USAdian workers are as mad as hell (at getting screwed in every direction) and we're just not gonna take it anymore.


----------



## Van (Oct 14, 2021)

Jay Ashworth said:


> It's a good point, Van. So good that Clinton Labor Secretary Robert Reich postulates on his Facebook page today whether it's really the beginning of a General Strike: USAdian workers are as mad as hell (at getting screwed in every direction) and we're just not gonna take it anymore.


Both Dee Snider AND the Beastie Boys are apropos for the current paradigm.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Oct 14, 2021)

No kiddin'.

Here's Reich in the Guardian -- because he's one of those 3 dozen or so people who, when he decides to write an op-ed, he has no problems getting it cleared in a major outlet. (For me, that's a marker for "has something useful to say, and knows how to say it".)








Is America experiencing an unofficial general strike? | Robert Reich

Across the country, people are refusing to return to backbreaking or mind-numbing low-wage jobs



www.theguardian.com


----------



## soundlight (Oct 14, 2021)

Some of the studios are really going the extra mile to look bad leading up to the strike date:


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Oct 16, 2021)

IA sets deadline, AMPTP blinks:








IATSE and AMPTP Close to Deal to Avert Crippling Hollywood Strike (EXCLUSIVE)

Negotiators for IATSE and Hollywood’s major studios are closing in on a deal that would avert a strike that has threatened to shutter most film and TV production in Hollywood. Industry source…


variety.com


----------



## SteveB (Oct 16, 2021)

Interestingly enough, the 2 major IATSE locals in the NYC area, Local 52 Studio Mechanics and USA 829 are not striking as their contracts are still in place (late Oct I think). The members will honor picket lines, but goes to show how it's a convoluted issue, not every IATSE local has a contract issue with AMPTP. Not to say the hours are not nuts. A Local 52 friend worked a 13 straight day shift of 12 hrs. per day. At 66 years of age, that's not healthy


----------



## RonHebbard (Oct 16, 2021)

SteveB said:


> Interestingly enough, the 2 major IATSE locals in the NYC area, Local 52 Studio Mechanics and USA 829 are not striking as their contracts are still in place (late Oct I think). The members will honor picket lines, but goes to show how it's a convoluted issue, not every IATSE local has a contract issue with AMPTP. Not to say the hours are not nuts. A Local 52 friend worked a 13 straight day shift of 12 hrs. per day. At 66 years of age, that's not healthy


Especially unhealthy when you include his commute time to 'n fro'. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Oct 16, 2021)

STRIKE AVERTED.

More later, on many of these CBS stations.

More: https://apnews.com/article/entertai...es-hollywood-fec4d17fae1115e9fe17149d9e8cdbc4


----------

